# Rescue Boy-Need some Guidance pls



## gingerpop (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
I am have been following this forum since I got my first V almost 2 1/2 years ago but am writing for first time today because I need a little advice/support...
Here is the situation... I took in a 9 month old V boy this weekend because his people no longer wanted him and I was worried about where else he would go. Now we had been considering a second V for awhile and I've done rescue work with other dogs before so I thought I was pretty well prepared but he keeps peeing inside and I'm getting a little freaked out. I can handle no training, etc but peeing inside would be a no-go in the long run. I am keeping him in the room with me with eyes on him (writing this now as he sleeps) and letting him out constantly, wiped it up and showed him the paper towel outside, etc. I also have an appointment at the vet this afternoon for a full check-up just to be sure he's healthy and all.
Anyone have any thoughts or words of advice for me?


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Is the dog crated? Generally, dogs don't like to go where they sleep... so you may try crating the dog, and then immediately upon letting him out of the crate each time..., you take him outdoors to the designated spot. When he eliminates outside...make the dog feel like its the best dog in the world.

Having one particular spot for him to go, will help remind him what it is he supposed to do out there...

May consider treating and rewarding for eliminating outside. 

A consistent routine should make it click...

Nate


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

May be a UT infection. If not it may be that he is upset to new environment and is marking.

Have you spent much time bonding? Maybe many long walks? My guess is you might already be doing this, but the bond comes first before the training. 

Crate would be an excellent idea and have the crate next to you so he can see you. He shouldn't urinate in his crate. That can be his "safe space."

Then lots of walks with you talking to him the whole time instead of just letting him out. BOND.

Good luck. You'll get there. 

My .02

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think at 9 months a lot of hormones could be coming into play, and he might not realize this is his new home yet. I agree with RBD, and would only add you may want to keep a leash on him when he is out with you in the house. Just easier to get him out the door before the accident, if he is wearing a leash.


----------



## gingerpop (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys...just gotta take a breath sometimes, I guess. It hasn't even been 48 hours yet so I think I may have been expecting too much 
He is crated when I'm not watching but I think I may give the leash a try so I can grab it if need to quickly. He slept 5 hours in the crate next to me last night without crying or peeing and I know that he (unfortunately) spent a LOT of time in the crate at his old home. Just back from vet and waiting on urinalysis so we'll see if there's any issue there tomorrow.
Headed to the cold, cold beach for some bonding with me and both pups now


----------



## gingerpop (Oct 17, 2013)

I need to remember the praise for peeing outside too. He's so excited to just be around us right now that I'm not sure he remembers to go potty


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also check the room with a black light to see if there is a pee spot that he is still smelling. Cleaning to the standards of a Vizsla nose is challenging! :


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

First off - thank you so much for taking this poor baby in ... sigh, so many people get a V and then 6-9 months later realize that maybe they should have researched the breed a little.
anyway - remember, he is very confused right now. It's a big change for him even if his first home was not optimal, so I wouldn't immediately start worrying about UTI, etc. He's going to need up to a few months to relax into your home or wherever his forever home is.
But you can do a few things - first, set a timer and get him out every hour, two hours, whatever it takes on the dot to get him used to going outside to pee, as you said praise, praise and associate a word with peeing - we use "hurry up" ... so it's "good hurry up, good hurry up" ... like it's the most amazing thing you have ever seen. When he wakes up from a nap, immediately out before any playing. It will become the routine for him. Our rescue Rudi would get so excited when my husband came home from work that Ed would pet him and immediately pee. I had to train Ed to call him out and greet him in the yard  Just be dligent, keep a schedule for awhile, praise, praise, and if that doesn't work, then you can worry about a UTI.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome JCassell to the discussion. I was wondering when you might wander in. Your experience with rescue will be useful. There are quite a band of rescue folks on HVF.

Happy trails and I'm still waiting for that hike. :

OP noted (Thank you Gingerpop): "I took in a 9 month old V boy this weekend because his people no longer wanted him and I was worried about where else he would go."

_"When my family first bought me to live within their home. They cuddled and they pampered me and groomed with brush and comb.

They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys. I sure do love my family, and all the tiny girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me; and give me special treats. They even let me sleep with them - all cosy in their sheets

I used to go for lovely walks, often several times a day. They even fought to hold my lead, I'm so very proud to say!

These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory. for now I'm in a shelter, bereft of family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe. But I didn't know the difference between the old one and the new

The kids and I would grab a rag, and for hours we played tug. So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed that bedroom rug.

They said that I had lost control and would have to live outside. I didn't really understand this, though I really really tried!

The walks they stopped one by one; they said they had no time. I wish that I could change things; I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely shackled to a metal chain. I barked and barked continually I thought I'd go insane.

So they took me to the shelter but were embarrassed to say why. So they said I'd caused an allergy, then said their last goodbye.

If only I'd had training, as a tiny little pup. I wouldn't have been so hard to live with, when I was all grown up.

"You only have one day left", I heard the kennel man say. Does that mean I have a second chance? "Do I go back home today"?"_ - Author Unknown

Rod aka RBD


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

RBD- I've read that poem before but god it gets me every time. H will be very much cuddled tonight. I think it's something everyone should read before buying a puppy though.


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey Rod - we just got back from our longhaul to/from San Diego yesterday ... someone recommended that I post the wire-haired boys here ... trying to figure out where on the forum to post them. I'll share some pics in norcal vizsla in a min. They are doing great hanging in the yard today and are very calm, so think they will adjust well, although one is a bit more timid. They've never really traveled much or ridden in the car, so they are scared to get them in and out, so we'll just have to do lots of fun stuff to get them to associate the car with fun stuff ... but it's going to take a bit w/4 dogs now. I will hope to walk very soon ... will take a couple weeks at least to get these boys comfortable on leash, but we'll get there. But again, they are uber sweet - so keep your ears open for anyone interested in a pair of 6 year old wire boys. It looks to me like the mix between the smooth hair V's and German wire-hair pointers that created the wire haired V's makes for a bit more of a calm dog - not quite so clownish as the smooth hairs. But then I kind of enjoy my clowns ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so glad someone finally picked up these boys!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

JCassell - thanks for taking in these two cuties! Sounds like you have a houseful! 

I saw from another post that you live in Sacramento, I'm close to you in Folsom. I have two crazy red dogs here at my house, both rescues. I'm still working on some fear issues that my female has with men, so I get that these sweet rescues need a little TLC when they come to a new home. I'd be happy to help you with the new boys if you want to try and walk them together.


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone, thank you so much for the warm welcome! Rod kindly set up a thread for the wires, so I'm going to share my story and some pictures on there so as not to hijack this thread. It's here: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19233.msg128297/topicseen.html#new I have to say that I am going to cry when I have to give up these boys ... they define sweetness ....


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We rescued a male V about 6 months ago. It took him about 2 weeks to settle into our routine. He barked & growled at every little noise, he about drove us nuts! More than once we questioned the wisdom of our decision to rescue but we committed to him and he needed us so we stuck with him. That behavior eventually stopped and now he's just perfect for us! I can't believe we ever thought it wouldn't work out.

About 13 years ago we rescued a male wire haired dachshund who was 1 at the time. He was NOT potty trained and had never been worked with. It took us about a month or two to completely re-train him. We gave him a treat every time he peed or pooped outside. It took lots of patience and treats, but we eventually did it. He'll be 14 next month and he still expects a treat just for going outside and doing his business! 

It can be done, just be patient and realize that it takes an older, scared dog longer to learn but you are fortunate because V's are eager to please & generally easy to train (unlike our stubborn dachshund). 

I'm sure you will be successful.


----------



## gingerpop (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey all, finally checking back in...thanks for the replies as it helps when I get frustrated. I have been very diligent these last few days and am happy to report that he's doing really well. I have been making a loud noise when I see him sniffing and today only two minor little spills inside so far which seems like great progress to me 
I will admit that this guy has many more issues than I realized and I totally fell for his previous owner's lies (which is something I don't usually do) but I am still so glad that I have him now. I'm in love yet again ;D


----------

